# Authentication timing out on WEP connection

## jgillenw

Hi,

I was connected to a WEP-protected network through wireless last night, and when I woke up this morning I could not connect.  I don't think I changed anything about my computer (just shut it down last night and restarted today, didn't install any new packages or change the kernel), nor has anything about the router changed.

I'm able to connect to unsecured networks, and when I scan for networks in wpa_gui the WEP network I want to connect to shows up with a decent signal strength.  It's that just when I try to connect to the WEP network, it oscillates between associating and scanning, never making it through the authentication stage.

If I look at dmesg, it says this (over and over again):

```

wlan0: direct probe responded

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:6c:01:ae:fe (try 1)

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:6c:01:ae:fe (try 2)

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:6c:01:ae:fe (try 3)

wlan0: authentication with AP 00:14:6c:01:ae:fe timed out

```

I've tried to fix this by looking at similar posts that suggest the problem might be with rfkill; I've tried both emerging the rfkill package and using rfkill block/unblock, and enabling the kernel menu option "RF switch system support".  These didn't change the situation.

If I run iwconfig, here's the output:

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"ZappaNet"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=14 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:(the-correct-key; just not posting it here)

          Power Management:off

          

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

Any help would be much appreciated.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

----------

## jgillenw

Thanks for your reply, but it seems resetting the router actually fixed it  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Nice then  :Razz: 

----------

